# Canadian Tires we luv ya!



## Towtruck (Apr 4, 2011)

I must be kind of dense, but I fail to see any humor in this foolishness.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

That's 2:57 of my life I'll never get back.

Block.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

I found it humorous even though I know little about Canadian Tire (Home Depot of the North?) if that be the case, I am on board and thank Cameron for the video ! Nice "Retirement" scene ! Thanks, Don S.


----------

